# Private Message Received Today



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How many of you fellas got a private message like the following today;
Regards, Mike

1 Visitor Messages

_tinababy - Today - permalink

My New Friend ( [email protected] yahoo .com )
I am well pleased to contact you after viewing your profile here haytalk.com,i am interested in having communication with you as a genuine friend please dear write me back using my privet email address here i am waiting to hear from you soon.
yours new friend

[email protected] yahoo .com

_

She sure sounds hot doesn't she?


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Must be just you Vol. No one would dare pull a prank on you would they?


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds to me like it might be someone want to get the better of you! Take that what ever way you wish lol


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree totally....thats why I posted it!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

No and I am jealous Some guys git all the girls!!!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like you flung a cravin' on someone.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> Looks like you flung a cravin' on someone.


Yeah......More like some prankster on haytalk. Maybe get downtownjr to put a url trace on this and see who HE is.









Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

sounds like the responses I get when I sell something on craigs list


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

just another scammer ! beware, bet they will get around to ask for money or something along that line.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

My privet email yours new friend
Bad grammar and syntax suggest foreign.

Its Russia or Slovenia. It is also very vague and is fishing for either gender. Out of millions of spam message they send it would be surprising how many lonely people respond to the message and even more surprising to know how many get bilked out of money.


----------

